# Hotplug not recognizing USB Mass Storage Device

## Acoc

Hello,

I am having trouble with hotplug not recognizing my Archos Jukebox 6000 as a mass storage device.  I currently have usbcore, usb-storage, and vfat all as modules and after modprobing them, and attaching the device I get this message in dmesg:

```
ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: remote wakeup

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

DEV: registering device: ID = '1-1'

PM: Adding info for usb:1-1

bus usb: add device 1-1

bound device '1-1' to driver 'usb'

DEV: registering device: ID = '1-1:1.0'

PM: Adding info for usb:1-1:1.0

bus usb: add device 1-1:1.0
```

It makes no mention of any usb mass storage and I can't find what device it's been assigned.

My computer is running in 64-bit and uses an sis motherboard.  Any help would be greatly appriciated.

John

----------

## Tsonn

For USB mass storage access you need to have SCSI support enabled in your kernel, as well as the correct USB drivers enabled/loaded.

To check which is the problem, do:

```

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

If your device shows up, then you have the correct USB drivers; if not, do 'lspci' to get some idea as to whether you need ohci, uhci or ehci, and enable those in your kernel.

Next, do:

```

cat /proc/bus/scsi/scsi

```

If it doesn't show up, you need to have SCSI support and SCSI disk support enabled in your kernel config.

----------

## Acoc

I have ohci, uhci, ehci, and scsi enabled, however I do not have the legacy (/proc option built into the kernel).  Should I try to build with that option?  When I did read the /proc/bus/usb/devices  list I get this:

```
T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=05ab ProdID=0031 Rev= 1.10

S:  Manufacturer=In-System Design

S:  Product=USB Storage Adapter

S:  SerialNumber=44F8AAB21B028704

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr= 98mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=32ms
```

Thanks,

John

----------

## Tsonn

It sounds like your USB support is fine. Yes, it's worth trying with the /proc SCSI support.

----------

## Acoc

Ok I tried legacy enabled in the kernel and am still having the same problems.  I think it may stem from scsi since /proc/bus/scsi/scsi does not exist on my computer.  Is there a way to check if this is actually running?  It didn't look like there was an /etc/init.d/scsi or anything like that.  Also, if you look this line:

```
l: If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=ff Driver=(none)
```

 of the /proc/bus/usb/drivers I think it is the major problem why this isn't working.  It seems not to be able to tell that this is a usb-storage device.  I have been able to run it in other distros (red hat, knoppix, slack, ...) so I know it plays nice with linux.

I appriciate any help you can give,

John

----------

## Tsonn

Hmm. Lots of kernel options to mess with  :Smile: 

Might as well compare what I have:

```

gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep USB

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

# ALSA USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY=m

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# USB Network adaptors

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

# USB Host-to-Host Cables

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_GENESYS=y

CONFIG_USB_NET1080=y

CONFIG_USB_PL2301=y

# Intelligent USB Devices/Gadgets

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS=y

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

# USB Network Adapters

CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=y

# USB port drivers

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

```

gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep SCSI

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# SCSI Transport Attributes

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# SCSI low-level drivers

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

```

----------

## Acoc

The following are the differences in your kerenels.  I left out the parts where we both have the exact same things enabled, but kept things that maybe you had enabled and I had as a module.

USB

```
# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

# USB Imaging devices

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

# USB Multimedia devices

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

# USB Serial Converter support

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

CONFIG_USB_TEST=m

# USB Gadget Support

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

```

SCSI

```

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

# USB Imaging devices

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

# USB Multimedia devices

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

# USB Serial Converter support

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

CONFIG_USB_TEST=m

# USB Gadget Support

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

```

----------

## Tsonn

Hmm. You seem to have posted the USB section twice, leaving me wondering about the SCSI section  :Wink: 

----------

## Acoc

Oops sorry about that here are the differences in SCSI:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

# SCSI Transport Attributes

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# SCSI low-level drivers

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=y

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

```

----------

## Tsonn

Hmm. I don't see anything obvious that would be stopping it from working.

You could try loading the different USB modules (uhci-hcd, ohci-hcd, ehci-hcd).

Or see if it works from a LiveCD, and if so what modules are loaded.

----------

## Acoc

Ok I've spent a little more time testing.

In Knoppix, everything works fine and it hotplugs perfectly.  In gentoo I built lsscsi which tells what scsi devices are available on the computer.  When it is run without any devices attached it says:

```
[0:0:0:0]    disk    Linux    scsi_debug       0004  /dev/sda
```

and when I have my jumpdrive (flash drive) it says:

```
[0:0:0:0]    disk    Linux    scsi_debug       0004  /dev/sda

[1:0:0:0]    disk    LEXAR    JUMPDRIVE SPORT  2000  /dev/sdb
```

However, when I attach the jukebox, I only get the first message without any change.  It seems that scsi doesn't recognize the jukebox the way it does in Knoppix.  By the way when I dmesg in Knoppix I get a nice desciption saying that scsi found it, it was a TOSHIBA HARD DRIVE and it was given the special device SDA1.

John

----------

## Tsonn

You could check what modules get loaded under knoppix, and try loading the same ones...

----------

## Acoc

Ok, I had problems with my USB mouse so I did the exact same USB configs as Knoppix, now I'll try the same scsi configs.

----------

## Acoc

I changed all values of the SCSI device drivers to those of Knoppix (http://www.desktop-linux.net/filez/.config).  Unfortunately, nothing has changed.  Most of the things that were different were just things that were enabled are now modules.  Anyway to check to see if scsi is running?

John

----------

## fzimper

Did you try a 'modprobe sd_mod' ?

That's what helped me. After issuing the modprobe command I could see /dev/sda linked to my CF card reader.

----------

## Acoc

Ok,

I've gone into Knoppix, both 2.4 and 2.6 and found that they are both using the ide-scsi module to run the jukebox.  I checked my config file and this is what I found.

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y
```

Unfortunately, after plugging it in, I checked the /proc/modules and ide-scsi was not listed.  I found that the device must be mounted for all modules to load and since knoppix uses an automounter, ide-scsi must be used to access the jukebox.  By the way the dmesg in knoppix was not only able to recognize it, it was able to name the hard drive used in the jukebox.

Any help is appriciated.

John

----------

## Tsonn

CONFIG_BLK_DEVICE_IDESCSI=y means that it's compiled into the kernel, not as a module. You could try compiling it as a module instead. Then at least you'll know whether it's trying to use ide-scsi...

----------

## xr31Daisy

That's the problem :

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

Just enable this in the USB storage section in your kernel. The first archos jukebox wasn't a standard USB device.

I hope this doesn't come to late, the thread still seems unsolved I just stumbled across this thread during a search ...

----------

## larand54

I have had this working before but after some emerge it stopped working.

The device /dev/sda1 does not exist any longer - I wonder why?

This is a listing from dmsg:

```

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem e0814c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ReiserFS: hda14: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

```

and from cat /proc/bus/usb/devices:

```

bash-2.05b# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

bash-2.05b# 

```

and from lspci:

```

bash-2.05b# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER Hub interface to PCI Bridge (rev c2)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] (rev a1)

0000:02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

bash-2.05b#     

```

Can anyone see what can be wrong?

----------

